# Telefonterror?



## konstantin (7 Juli 2004)

Eben (23 Uhr) hat bei uns das Telefon 2 x geklingelt. Beim ersten Mal bin ich an den Apparat gegangen. Ich hörte ein Rauschen und meldete mich mit "Hallo". Am anderen Ende sagte eine ziemlich blechernde Stimme auch "Hallo".  Dann war nur das Rauschen wieder da und ich wiederholte mich und die Stimme wiederholte immer wieder das, was ich selber sagte. Irgendwann fühlte ich mich verxxxx und habe aufgelegt. 

Kurz darauf klingelte es wieder und das gleiche Spiel ging wieder von vorne los. Ich habe das Gefühl, das da irgendein Bot war und der labberte mir alles nach, was ich in den Hörer reingesprochen habe. 

Wisst Ihr, was das sollte? Ist das irgendein Rückruftrick oder war das irgendeine Rückkopplung und jemand kam nicht durch?

Macht doch alles keinen Sinn oder?

Grüße Konstantin


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Juli 2004)

Vielleicht nur ein "beruhigender" Versuch, automatisch Nummern auf Existenz zu prüfen?

Mögliche Taktik: 
Wähle per PC-bot alle Nummern eine zufälligen Blocks einzeln ab, wo sich jemand meldet, lasse den das Gefühl haben, es handele sich um eine technische Störung etc. und notiere: Nummer ist vergeben und in Gebrauch.

Dann:
Verkaufe die Liste der "guten" Nummern an irgendeinen Spammer etc., der hierfür viel Geld ausgibt.

Könnte eine Erklärung sein.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

Für mich hört sich das nach Freisprecheinrichtung an (gerade bei den Dingern im Auto (ohne Filter) hört man sich oft nur blechern als Echo), die Frage ist nur, wie die Nummer zu dir gewählt wurde und wieso der Anrufer das nicht gemerkt hat (er muss ja anwesend gewesen sein, sonst hätte das Gerät garnicht erst losgewählt, wenns sich um ein Versehen handelt).
Vielleicht wars auch einfach nur ein grundsätzlich falsch eingestelltes Telefon/Handy.


----------



## disciple (13 Juli 2004)

Handy ohne Tastensperre in der Hosentasche, wahrscheinlich kombiniert mit einer Freisprecheinrichtung. Oder ein sturzbesoffener Bekannter, der sich einen Spass erlauben wollte. 
Auf jeden Fall denke ich nicht, dass es sich um nen Profi handelt. Warum sollte er zweimal anrufen?


----------



## Gluko (13 Juli 2004)

disciple schrieb:
			
		

> ... denke ich nicht, dass es sich um nen Profi handelt. Warum sollte er zweimal anrufen?


Bei mir gestern das Gleiche Spiel.
Vielleicht haben wir gemeinsame Bekannte ohne es zu wissen? :-? 
Oder es ist doch ein "Profi".

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## disciple (13 Juli 2004)

ja, mir passiert das auch zweimal pro Tag. Das hängt damit zusammen in wievielen Handys deine Nummer eingetragen ist, ob du besonders weit oben im Adressbuch stehst, ob du in der Liste der zuletzt angerufenen Nummern stehst, oder ob viele deiner Kollegen ein Nokia aus der 6xxx Reihe haben (auf Grund der Form taugt die Tastensperre nix und die Dinger haben die Macke, dass das Mikro öfter mal aussetzt)


----------

